# Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2018)

*Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*


----------



## Maverick3k (6. Dezember 2018)

*Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

LOL @ Stephan


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Geil


----------



## theoturtle (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Danke! Hat mir den Tag nochmal versüsst. Allerdings war mir bisher nicht klar, dass NVidia auch von besserem RAM profitieren kann. Zumindest nicht in dem Zusammenhang.
Die Print ist dieses mal so gut wie gekauft mit DVD.


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung habe ich seit der News zu Ryzen-3000-CPUs 
Wenn mein 6 Kerner dann Entry-Level ist, das geht ja garnicht.... so ein 12er währe schon nett bei gleich bleibendem Verbrauch


----------



## Dragonskull (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Klasse Video 
Das habt ihr echt super gemacht und war sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## FR4GGL3 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Habt ihr für das Intro ein Bild vom Lego 75192 ausgeschnitten? 
Oh und habt ihr da einen AdLib artigen Soundfont für das SW Intro bemüht? Original AdLib klang doch anders...


----------



## VoodaGod (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

_lol_


----------



## Obiwan (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Ihr habt echt Langeweile, oder?


----------



## Vykynger (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung habe ich seit der News zu Ryzen-3000-CPUs
> Wenn mein 6 Kerner dann Entry-Level ist, das geht ja garnicht.... so ein 12er währe schon nett bei gleich bleibendem Verbrauch



Was soll ich mit meinem 6600k sagen... 4 Kerne, das ist ja dann Bald Office Niveau. Und dass ich das Ding mit Wasserkühlung auf 4,5GHz übertaktet hab ist ist auch schon lange nichts besonderes mehr 
Das traurige ist nur, dass quasi kaum ein Spiel mehr Leistung benötigt und ich das Geld für ein Upgrade nicht habe


----------



## zotac2012 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Bin bestens bedient, was Hardware betrifft, von daher brauche ich nicht hoffen! Mein i5 8600K langweilt sich die meiste Zeit in WQHD [1440p], meine GTX 1070 liefert genügend FPS um meinen 27" WQHD [1440p] Monitor mit 144 Hz und Gsync zu befeuern und auch mit dem Rest, was AIO CPU Kühlung betrifft, Mainboard, RAM, Gehäuse und SSD wie HDD, bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Einzig was mich vielleicht noch zu einem Kauf bewegen könnte, ist ein UHD [2160p] TV mit HDR, ich habe da schon was im Blick, ob ich da zuschlagen werde hängt alleine von meiner Laune ab!


----------



## supern00b (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Danke! Hat mir den Tag nochmal versüsst. Allerdings war mir bisher nicht klar, dass NVidia auch von besserem RAM profitieren kann. Zumindest nicht in dem Zusammenhang.
> Die Print ist dieses mal so gut wie gekauft mit DVD.



Das klingt ja nach sehr interessanten Tests  Wie da der RAM auf den Karten getauscht wurde würde ich zu gern wissen. Vor allem, unterstützen die AMD GPUs etwa doch den GDDR5X Speicher? kann man den einfach auflöten? oder ist die Mod dann doch zu teuer?


----------



## redeye5 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Schade, wollte sich niemand als Prinzessin Leia verkleiden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



redeye5 schrieb:


> Schade, wollte sich niemand als Prinzessin Leia verkleiden?



Dazu hätten sich die beiden rasieren müssen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jan8419 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

Sehr cool.  Ich musste sehr lachen.^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dazu hätten sich die beiden rasieren müssen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die neue Milchbubi-Inkarnation hat gefühlt weniger Haare im Gesicht als Leia, das Original hatte ungefähr gleich viele. 
Von der Bartfrage hätten sich Ale&Co also nicht aufhalten lassen, aber will hier wirklich jemand Stephan in Bikini sehen?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*

@PCGH_Torsten Die einzig wichtige Frage ist doch. Was passiert wenn wir jetzt JA sagen?


----------



## Maverick3k (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> aber will hier wirklich jemand Stephan in Bikini sehen?



Ist die Frage ernstgemeint? Natürlich! Einölen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lexx (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dazu hätten sich die beiden rasieren müssen.


Na dann macht man halt eine Conchita Leia draus,
oder eine Prinzessin Wurst.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue AufrÃ¼sthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die neue Milchbubi-Inkarnation hat gefühlt weniger Haare im Gesicht als Leia, das Original hatte ungefähr gleich viele.
> Von der Bartfrage hätten sich Ale&Co also nicht aufhalten lassen, aber will hier wirklich jemand Stephan in Bikini sehen?



Wer spricht den von Stephan? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquellen: PCGH.de Forumsbild von PCGH_Thorsten, Carrie Fisher has died at the age of 60  - The Verge


----------



## simon3004 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine neue Aufrüsthoffnung | PCGH 01/2019*



Vykynger schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit meinem 6600k sagen... 4 Kerne, das ist ja dann Bald Office Niveau. Und dass ich das Ding mit Wasserkühlung auf 4,5GHz übertaktet hab ist ist auch schon lange nichts besonderes mehr
> Das traurige ist nur, dass quasi kaum ein Spiel mehr Leistung benötigt und ich das Geld für ein Upgrade nicht habe


Dann probier mal Battlefield 5 Eroberung mit 64 Spielern. I7 3770k @4.6 Ghz liegt die ganze Zeit bei 100%.


----------

